# MO: Owner Died - Nephew Turned GSD into Pound



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

3 YO GSD in Missouri can be PTS at any time. This is from the original email that was sent yesterday morning.......

Hello Friends,

We were contacted this morning by small rural town, who is in desperate need of help for a georgous/sweet 3 year old German Shepard Female. 

She was owned by a elderly lady who passed away yesterday. They left message to notify family member and this am a nephew out of state called. Nephew says she got German Shepard from breeder when puppy (approx 3 years ago), she is spayed, should be up to date on shots as woman took excellent care of her pets. Basically he stated he will take the cat (yah) BUT unable to take this German Shepard and the small rural town shelter she is currently at is OVERFULL and so it is CRITICAL she get rescued ASAP since they are considering this an owner surrender because of nephew verbally giving permission to release. 

With room a major factor she needs to go or we perhaps if rescue could pull the other dogs so that she isn't at risk yet??? This shelter will only hold for five days, so not alot of time here. If we could get three pens empty of the three small dogs there then maybe we could help buy some time til next Wednesday for this German Shepard girl. 

Doesn't matter to me how you all are able to help, but that we all try and help save these dogs since they don't get any chance of adoption! I am told German Shepard is sweet, calm and a bit depressed right now (which I can understand as she just lost her owner and now in a small strange shelter).

The shelter has currently 4 Large Dog Pens. All are filled with the following. If there is anyway anyone can help save one or all of these babies, please please contact us ASAP! 816-697-5055.

5 - German Shepard Female, Spayed. 3 years old. No picture. Told she is purebreed and is typical black mask faced with brown. Time is up ???? Because of room it could be today since nephew has given verbal ok of surrender. Told very sweet and depressed right now. 

NO PULL FEE CHARGES!!! 

Thank you so much for seeing if there is anything that you can do to help these 5 great dogs! Call us at 816-697-5055. Tisha Jackson or Norma Young, CARRMISSOURI.


I emailed asking for a picture and more info and got this back late last night: 

I can get a picture but then she may be euthed anyday now ---memorial day is around the corner and she's being housed at the city shelter facility which is a vets office, who gets pissy about city dogs taking up space of paid board customers. Nephew already did owner surrender so that puts her on the red risk list... So be honest with me, am I gonna waste my time, gas and and cry on this or does someone really have room and could pull and get from me tomorrow night?


----------



## TheLily (Sep 18, 2007)

I read through that, but am wondering where at in MO this is?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Call us at 816-697-5055. Tisha Jackson or Norma Young, CARRMISSOURI*.


bump


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I looked up the telephone prefix and it came back as Lone Jack, MO.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: agilegsds
> 
> I emailed asking for a picture and more info and got this back late last night:
> 
> I can get a picture but then she may be euthed anyday now ---memorial day is around the corner and she's being housed at the city shelter facility which is a vets office, who gets pissy about city dogs taking up space of paid board customers. Nephew already did owner surrender so that puts her on the red risk list... So be honest with me, am I gonna waste my time, gas and and cry on this or does someone really have room and could pull and get from me tomorrow night?


I hope someone can help you get this girl out of there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

It's sometimes sadder having a dog like this pts than those who are sick and abused. . . this is someone's cherished pet, and anyone's pet could end up in this position without family who would care for it. I have a temp foster lab with me now who ended up in shelter under the same circumstances as both elderly owners died two weeks apart. He's such a joy to be around and you can tell somebody really loved and cared for him.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I am getting no answer on the phone number with messages I left. Does someone know where in MO they are? I can begin to look for hold or cheap boarding and a vet but MO is a very large state in which to find one 3 yo gsd.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

An email address even?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Isn't this the contact:

Coalition for Animal Response and Rescue Missouri
http://www.carrmo.org/home.htm
[email protected]


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you!!!! Must have missed that?!!?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: CampPappyIsn't this the contact:
> 
> Coalition for Animal Response and Rescue Missouri
> http://www.carrmo.org/home.htm
> [email protected]


Yes, I heard back again today from her and she said she was going to the shelter to take a picture and try to find out how long they are willing to hold her. Said she would get the pic to me when she got back, but nothing yet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I received a few messages. Tisha drove several hours, saw the girl and took pics but she is in horrible shape. Apparently she must have been in the home abandoned for a time. They took her to the vet and a foster temporarily as she could not endure transport yet.
When I hear next I will post.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

so she's safe? You are taking her?

What a sad story. To bad it's not the only sad story today.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

No one is taking her yet because she is in such bad shape. I may take her if I could figure out transport. 
I just wanted to let everyone know what I heard was going on. I called and l/m for a picture so we could post or I could see if an adopter I have with cats would take her.
I was trying to make a plan but they will not let her be transported right now. So I will just wait to hear and post when I know anything.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update Tess. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## downey (Jan 15, 2009)

IS there any possibility of transport to Oklahoma perhaps Tulsa? I just adopted out my foster this week so I can take this one if needed.

[email protected]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any updates on this girl?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Update?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

how sad.


----------

